# Naked 100 now available from Vaperite



## Vaperite South Africa (31/3/17)

Introducing the latest addition to the Vaperite international e-liquid range, Naked 100

This appears to be the hottest juice brand in the USA at the moment and so we had to bring it in. After visiting a few vape shops in NY and Boston and getting feedback from various suppliers, they all said: "YOU HAVE TO CARRY THIS JUICE"

Available from Vaperite in 60ml bottle size and 0, 3 and 6 mg strength at only R280 per bottle

CLICK HERE TO GO TO OUR WEBSITE PAGE FOR THESE PRODUCTS

WE WILL ALSO HAVE ALL THESE FLAVOURS AT THE ECIGSSA MEET AT 20% OFF

​


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

@Rob Fisher , is this the Brain Freeze you tried at the Vape Meet?

The description on the website looks very appealing:
A 60ml fruity menthol flavor combination of ripe luscious strawberries, tangy kiwi and sweet pomegranates

How strong was the menthol Rob? Hope it was quite strong....


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Oh wow, its been quite a while since i have read descriptions of juice that all seem to talk my language.

Check out this Hawaiian POG:
Presenting a 60ml smooth, refreshing and delicious blend of freshly squeezed Orange juice, Passion Fruit’s delightfully sweet and tart nectar, and exotically fruity and creamy Guava

It has Guava....
Hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , is this the Brain Freeze you tried at the Vape Meet?
> 
> The description on the website looks very appealing:
> A 60ml fruity menthol flavor combination of ripe luscious strawberries, tangy kiwi and sweet pomegranates
> ...



Hi Ho @Silver yes indeed it is... the menthol is not as powerful as Menthol Ice so the description is a bit misleading... it's more like XXX menthol power... however I will be testing it in the next day or so quietly in my kennel in one of my decent tanks so I will be able to give you a far better guide then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver yes indeed it is... the menthol is not as powerful as Menthol Ice so the description is a bit misleading... it's more like XXX menthol power... however I will be testing it in the next day or so quietly in my kennel in one of my decent tanks so I will be able to give you a far better guide then...



Thanks Rob
Much appreciated

When you get a chance, I think it would be great if you could do a mini shootout and comparison between this BrainFreeze and XXX. Will add value because many know what XXX tastes like.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob
> Much appreciated
> 
> When you get a chance, I think it would be great if you could do a mini shootout and comparison between this BrainFreeze and XXX. Will add value because many know what XXX tastes like.



Roger Roger! Will do!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

I have to say @Silver , @Rob Fisher came rushing over at the meet when he tasted this Brain Freeze to get me to try some, I had one taste and bought a bottle straight away. I'm absolutely loving it! Menthol strength is just cool, and could probably go up a notch for my preferences.

But I have been vaping this everyday for the last 3 days and really enjoying it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Stosta said:


> I have to say @Silver , @Rob Fisher came rushing over at the meet when he tasted this Brain Freeze to get me to try some, I had one taste and bought a bottle straight away. I'm absolutely loving it! Menthol strength is just cool, and could probably go up a notch for my preferences.
> 
> But I have been vaping this everyday for the last 3 days and really enjoying it!



Oh wow, thanks for that feedback @Stosta 

As for the menthol going up a notch or two, i have a plan and am always ready for that

Reactions: Like 3


----------

